# Early Bird - Malahide



## momomo (15 Aug 2006)

Hi
Could anyone recommend a restaurant with an early bird menu at the weekend in Malahide?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bosshog (15 Aug 2006)

hush brasserie


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

Oscar Talyors and Cruzzos.


----------



## momomo (15 Aug 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> Oscar Talyors and Cruzzos.


 
Always end up in both of them, thanks though


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

There are a couple of Chinese restaurants in the Village, and I have a feeling that at least one of them have an early bird menu.

You could also try the [broken link removed]for more ideas.


----------



## Bosshog (15 Aug 2006)

siam thai has moved to where the danieli bar used to be. much nicer location now, dont know if they do early bird, but food is always great.


----------



## momomo (15 Aug 2006)

Bosshog said:


> siam thai has moved to where the danieli bar used to be. much nicer location now, dont know if they do early bird, but food is always great.


Siam thai, might have a look into that.
thanks bosshog


----------



## Bosshog (15 Aug 2006)

oh actually another place which _does_ do early bird is 'orangerie'. starter & main for €17.50, was there last week, was quite nice.


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Aug 2006)

Bosshog said:


> siam thai has moved to where the danieli bar used to be. much nicer location now, dont know if they do early bird, but food is always great.



Yeah they do it on a Sunday to thursday I think 5-7 €21 Euros and if your unlucky you may see Ronan Keating there......

Great food


----------



## Bosshog (15 Aug 2006)

IrishGunner said:


> and if your unlucky you may see Ronan Keating there......



he must be fed up with Silks.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

I found Silks overrated and overpriced.


----------



## momomo (15 Aug 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> I found Silks overrated and overpriced.


I agree, been there a couple of times, not impressed at all.
has anyone been to the chinese above the shop, the orchid i think its called?


----------



## sharecarer (15 Aug 2006)

I have heard that Vinnys have revamped their menu and is really nice.


----------



## MM3 (15 Aug 2006)

> has anyone been to the chinese above the shop, the orchid i think its called?


Yep and its definitely my favourite chinese in Malahide , been going there for about 15+ years.  Siam Thai is good , thought it was a little on the pricey side the last time I went...

M


----------



## Bosshog (15 Aug 2006)

I also think silks is overrated / overpriced. The Orchid is definately the best Chinese in Malahide. 

There are 2 other Chinese in Malahide.... Coral Island - awful. and The Wild Swan - Hit & miss.


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Aug 2006)

I think Breakers beside Gibneys do an Early Bird as well could be wrong ?

Not bad not been there in a while

Yeah the Orchid is the best Chinese Out there

Cant remember if Cruzzo do an early bird could be a lunch menu only

[broken link removed]

Then if you want to go up class try Bon Appetit - www.bonappetit.ie 
Again not sure if they do early birds


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

I definitely had an Early Bird evening meal in Cruzzo at some stage in the not too distant past.


----------



## Bosshog (15 Aug 2006)

Is Cruzzo all its cracked up to be? Ive never been, but it seems to have a very good name.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

It was pretty good.


----------



## Bongo (15 Aug 2006)

Malahide - Oscars (stakehouse) or Wild Swan (chinese)

Best early bird I've found/had is Carnegie Court Hotel in Swords. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## MM3 (16 Aug 2006)

> Then if you want to go up class try Bon Appetit - www.bonappetit.ie


Bon Appetit has been sold and is closed at the moment.

Cruzzos do a very good early bird.  Vinni Vanuccis was terrible the last time I was there , as was Breakers.  

I have heard good reports  about Oscar Taylors but I havent been there recently.

M


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Aug 2006)

MM3 said:


> I have heard good reports about Oscar Taylors but I havent been there recently.


It's a bit more 'traditional Irish', big portions etc.  Not bad, friendly staf, a nice setting, a lot of families the evening I was there.  Totally different to _Cruzzos_.


----------



## momomo (16 Aug 2006)

MM3 said:


> Vinni Vanuccis was terrible the last time I was there ,M


I love vinni vanuccis, was there last month and thought the food was good


----------



## CharlieC (16 Aug 2006)

Most do early birds.
Would echo recommendations for Hush, Orangerie and Siam Thai


----------



## casiopea (16 Aug 2006)

Has Hush been taken over by new management recently?


----------



## foxylady (16 Aug 2006)

Bosshog said:


> Is Cruzzo all its cracked up to be? Ive never been, but it seems to have a very good name.


 

I would have to say that no, its not all its cracked up to be as I personally think its quite overrated. Dont get me wrong I enjoyed my meal there and thought it was a nice restaurant, but service was mediocre and the food wasnt as marvellous as everyone seems to say.


----------



## Bosshog (16 Aug 2006)

foxylady said:


> I would have to say that no, its not all its cracked up to be as I personally think its quite overrated. Dont get me wrong I enjoyed my meal there and thought it was a nice restaurant, but service was mediocre and the food wasnt as marvellous as everyone seems to say.



thats what i suspected. i think the fancy blue lights and the waterfront setting may overshadow the food experience!!


----------



## Lucille (16 Aug 2006)

Was in Giovanni's for early bird on Monday and it was very good at E16.95.


----------



## Dsha (17 Aug 2006)

Siam thai only does Early bird Thursday to Sunday and it was not that great. Went to Vinni Vanucci's last week - starter and pasta for E18 and starter and pizza for E16. Was very nice. Orangerie early bird is quite good as well.


----------



## Mr. Joe (17 Oct 2006)

foxylady said:


> I would have to say that no, its not all its cracked up to be as I personally think its quite overrated. Dont get me wrong I enjoyed my meal there and thought it was a nice restaurant, but service was mediocre and the food wasnt as marvellous as everyone seems to say.


 
I agree. I have eaten there twice and thought the food was just average, and a bit overpriced.   A place i do like to it is sale e pepe, the restaurant is small and  feels a bit cramped when busy, but the food is usually very tasty.


----------



## momomo (17 Oct 2006)

Mr. Joe said:


> A place i do like to it is sale e pepe, the restaurant is small and feels a bit cramped when busy, but the food is usually very tasty.


the problem with sale e pepe is they cant deal with groups bigger then 2, been a few times, and orders have been mixed up.  Have had friends who have went and had terrible experiences with 7 meals ordered only 6 come to the table!  So i avoid there now


----------



## JOHNBOB50 (17 Oct 2006)

Bilash Tandori  Indian Rest Do A Brilliant Early Bird. I Would Avoid Crusso's Its The Biggest Rip Off Ever


----------



## LIVERLIPS (19 Oct 2006)

Oscar Taylors do a good early-bird menu and their food is lovely and it is a nice restaurant


----------



## carpedeum (22 Oct 2006)

I agree with the view on Carnegie Court Hotel in Swords. We were given a gift voucher, but, weren't tripping over ourselves to you use it. However, it was about to expire and so we brought our three kids on a rainy Monday night. We were pleasantly surprised and have since revisited. Parking was also no problem.

Indie Spice is Swords on Foster Way, down the side of Xtra-Vision is also a good restaurant, reasonably priced. It also operates one of the the best takeaways in Swords and Malahide

Silks is definitely over rated. Cruzzo's food is just okay, but, the setting is probably the best in Malahide, especially a window seat on the upper level overlooking the marina.


----------



## antimonarch (26 Oct 2006)

I have never had a bad experience in sale e pepe but i do undertsand why larger groups than 2 could be agrieved due to space being a problem. Vinny vanucci's is ok but can feel quite empty at times. Hush in my opinion is over priced and lifeless as a restaurant even if the food is delicious.


----------



## SOM42 (28 Oct 2006)

I would second the recommendation for Sale&Pepes.  They do a pretty reasonable early bird up to 7pm though like most Malahide restaurants they geta bit pricey then.  Been to Vinny Vannouci once and never again.  Terrible service and mediocre food imho.


----------



## goddess2006 (12 Nov 2006)

I can second Indie Spice - excellent food, great value.  Also, went to Pink elephant in Swords recently.  They had an early bird menu that was really reasonable and food was excellent.  Half the price of Siam Thai's and food every bit as good.


----------



## Guest109 (12 Nov 2006)

When i see early bird menu,s i think breakfast am i right?


----------



## Bgirl (12 Nov 2006)

Early bird is usually 5-7pm


----------

